# Are you a Hgh fan ? (Opinions of hgh)



## Professorx (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi fellas, waza ?

Im just asking myself about Hgh... Im running legit original Hygs since 6 months and except a good body fat burning, I don't noticed a very good gain in muscle quality even if i'm on a clean diet.

So... my question is : Do you spend money in Hgh or do you prefere spend it in AAS ? Have you noticed a big diference between taking hgh or not during your aas cycle ?

thanks broooooooooz, see u soon.

(hope my english will be understood)


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

what dose you running and how often?


----------



## Professorx (Mar 24, 2013)

8ui's 5days ON/ week-end off.

Edit : I think Pscard memnber said all in another post :



> i have skimmed the post by Layne and the main point i saw was concerning the claims of increasing GH output from training, fasting etc.....and the fact it hold very little if no value....
> 
> i have always said GH is not the holy grail many portray it has, i can link to many studies carried out on humans to show it works but the degree that it works is small when you compare it to say Test for growth or ECA for fat loss.....this is why many are left disappointed with its use as there expectations are so high.
> 
> ...


----------



## Professorx (Mar 24, 2013)

Bump this thread with my cucumber


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

From personnal exsperience, gh is a exspensive waste of time.

Unless you are in your 40's, a competative bodybuilder or very rich

then I would not select it, the normal run of the mill steroids will

give you far more gains bang for buck, in muscler development than hgh every day of the week.

Not saying it aint got a place... but for the young and healthy run of the mill guys not wishing to climb on stage...... then no


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

I've only ever run it for injury rehab reasons and I rated it quite highly.

I ran 6iu every day except Sunday for 6 weeks and I felt a huge difference.

I know it helped my recovery as I've had the same injury before and recovery took a lot longer without HGH.

I don't know how good it is in terms of mass gain but then again I don't really care, I'd use AAS for that.

But for injury rehab its great


----------



## Roid the Lloyd (Jul 8, 2012)

raptordog said:


> From personnal exsperience, gh is a exspensive waste of time.
> 
> Unless you are in your 40's, a competative bodybuilder or very rich
> 
> ...


I agree with this. I began using to help relieve some injuries I have in my shoulder joints and knees. Been on GH for a few months now and I can't say it's helped much.

Apart from an improved sense of well being and deeper sleep, I've noticed f*ck all else. The CTS symptoms become irritating after a while too.

I could have had a luxury 2 week holiday in the carribean for the cash I parted with.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

IMO its an expensive risk to say the least and not one l would be prepared to splash my cash on...

Wayyyyyyyyyyyyy to many fakes around for me to part with my money ever again.

Give me peps any day TBH.


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

Milky said:


> IMO its an expensive risk to say the least and not one l would be prepared to splash my cash on...
> 
> Wayyyyyyyyyyyyy to many fakes around for me to part with my money ever again.
> 
> Give me peps any day TBH.


Like Milky says, peptides all day long. Know what you're getting if from a reputable place.

My mates still spend hundreds each month on gh and I've had much better results in the last 6 month of myself using ghrp+ghrh and them using hgh.

Problem with HGH is, you don't know what dose you're getting in each vial or if even if any gh at all unless it's pharma which is a lot more expensive.


----------



## adpolice (Oct 27, 2011)

For me combined with slin it is a game changer because it really helps to push the insulin without gaining fat(with the correct protocol ofcaurse).Other than that it helps me with better sleep fat loss and skin tone..Holy grail?Alone..NO,with slin+moderate aas it is a totally different animal.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Im loving it myself, been 5 months now, iv used original hyge and now rips from the start so im pretty sure that what iv used has been good HGH, the rips im finding to be better at the moment.

I feel better all round, i started pulsing m/w/f the last 3 weeks and made a few adjustments after reading dats posts iv had better results than before, the fat feels as if its melting off at the moment im looking forward to the next 6 months of this.


----------



## adpolice (Oct 27, 2011)

..And stop believing what you hear from bbers especially from the competitive ones..They like to lie to keep the advantage for their own..Once a real good friend from the US asked Cutler ''what's the secret'' and he honestly replied''have everything in check and use as much gh as you afford''.Most though will always lie and say gh is not necessairy,2 i.u's are enough,500mg of test is enough..i've never touched slin..etch..


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

B.I.G said:


> Like Milky says, peptides all day long. Know what you're getting if from a reputable place.
> 
> My mates still spend hundreds each month on gh and I've had much better results in the last 6 month of myself using ghrp+ghrh and them using hgh.
> 
> Problem with HGH is, you don't know what dose you're getting in each vial or if even if any gh at all unless it's pharma which is a lot more expensive.


What sort of results have you seen in 6 months using peps?

I know it is down to diet but I a looking yo give them a go


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Not sure tbh, been on for a good 6months and can't 100% say it's been worth it, I've had improved sleep for sure and I may have stayed a tad leaner than I would have without using it, also it's been good for healing injuries.

After reading the article Layne wrote about gh doing nothing but strengthening tendons in those that aren't deficient in it and for the ones that are deficient, only normalising bodyfat metabolism, tendon strength etc..not sure if it's worth it for me if it doesn't even have a direct effect on hypertrophy. I might finish off this kit and then just carry on with peps alone..


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Never tried HGH but your post made me laugh

Broooooooooooooooooooo! :lol:

I can see myself using it in the future


----------



## adpolice (Oct 27, 2011)

need2bodybuild said:


> Not sure tbh, been on for a good 6months and can't 100% say it's been worth it, I've had improved sleep for sure and I may have stayed a tad leaner than I would have without using it, also it's been good for healing injuries.
> 
> After reading the article Layne wrote about gh doing nothing but strengthening tendons in those that aren't deficient in it and for the ones that are deficient, only normalising bodyfat metabolism, tendon strength etc..not sure if it's worth it for me if it doesn't even have a direct effect on hypertrophy. I might finish off this kit and then just carry on with peps alone..


You see first you have to have legit gh,then a solid plan and if muscle gains is what you are after insulin must be used..BTW which Lane are you talking about?That liar natural?Oh please give me a break..The guy is very intelligent at misleading bbers around the globe and make money


----------



## Professorx (Mar 24, 2013)

Personally, now I just finish my Higs kits, I prefer Igf-1 des over Hgh. Gains are visible faster, better pump and recovery. and after a cycle, my wallet is not empty


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

adpolice said:


> You see first you have to have legit gh,then a solid plan and if muscle gains is what you are after insulin must be used..BTW which Lane are you talking about?That liar natural?Oh please give me a break..The guy is very intelligent at misleading bbers around the globe and make money


Right, first off, i have only used legit gh and you could say i have a pretty solid plan.

I am after growth and i am growing, please dont tell me i 'need' slin coz your talking rubbish.

I will post the article which has references to studys and yes Layne Norton. What makes you say he's a liar? What has he got to gain financially by swaying bb'ers away from gh?


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Link - http://broscience.com/broscience-com-approved-articles/561-growth-hormone-great-expectations.html


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> I've only ever run it for injury rehab reasons and I rated it quite highly.
> 
> I ran 6iu every day except Sunday for 6 weeks and I felt a huge difference.
> 
> ...


How did you dose it for injury rehab mate? On an empty stomach?/split dose?/am or pm? etc


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

stuey99 said:


> How did you dose it for injury rehab mate? On an empty stomach?/split dose?/am or pm? etc


I used a split dose of 3iu am before breakfast and 3iu pm before dinner.

I ran this for 6 days a week and always skipped Sunday and this went on for 6 weeks.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> I used a split dose of 3iu am after breakfast and 3iu pm after post workout meal.
> 
> I ran this for 6 days a week and always skipped Sunday and this went on for 6 weeks.


So am I wrong in thinking it should be pinned on an empty stomach then?


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

stuey99 said:


> So am I wrong in thinking it should be pinned on an empty stomach then?


No mate you're right, I got that one wrong mate.

I was pinning it after meals for the first 3-4 days then changed it to before meals on advice from a mate.

When I did my own googling I found it was better to do it before meals.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

But having said that I've not run it long enough while pinning after meals to be able to compare the difference between jabbing on an empty stomach or not.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> But having said that I've not run it long enough while pinning after meals to be able to compare the difference between jabbing on an empty stomach or not.


Ok well I reckon I'll go with 30 mins before breakfast, and then an hour before bed. Cheers.


----------

